# 11m46s you wont get back



## spaceman_spiff (Nov 13, 2014)

but hey maybe you'll like it! a little long even for me to watch so if you fast forward I understand

this is an example of a complex 3d surface, parametrically designed in solidworks, with a toolpath made in camworks and then machined on a small industrial CNC mill

anyone guess what its for?
*
VIDEO!* (click on the picture)


----------



## tweinke (Nov 13, 2014)

Watched the video, that was interesting. What is it I have no clue. When I saw the pic in your post was going to guess 4 hole out house seat, but I certainly am not making light of your project.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Nov 13, 2014)

tweinke said:


> Watched the video, that was interesting. What is it I have no clue. When I saw the pic in your post was going to guess 4 hole out house seat, but I certainly am not making light of your project.



for a leprechaun prison or something?


----------



## chewie (Nov 14, 2014)

air inlet venturi for small 4 banger or motorcycle?


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 14, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Nov 14, 2014)

chewie said:


> air inlet venturi for small 4 banger or motorcycle?



correct!


----------

